# A Real American Breakfast



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Along with "Recipe for a Country Inn" I just finished "A Real American Breakfast" by Cheryl A. & Bill Jamison. Though it wasn't as delightful a read as "Recipe for a Country Inn" was, I still found this cookbook to be full of great recipes, facts, tips, and history. I have found myself searching out these types of cookbooks more and more. With my large collection of cookbooks, I really don't need just another collection of recipes. I now look for cookbooks that give me more information. Little bits of innane trivia, the history of a food, tips on locating the best ingredients, those are what excite me nowadays. Of course, the recipes have to be good also! This book fits the bill on all accounts. From historical classics such as Hangtown Fry, Red Flannel Hash and Redeye Gravy to more innovative or exotic dishes such as "Tamale Hash",
"Creamy Breakfast Rice with Dates and Honey" or "Savory French Toast with Tomato Relish" this book covers a lot of ground and does so in a very interesting and informative style. For all you breakfast buffs, this is a must.


----------



## cookatheart (Feb 26, 2003)

I really enjoyed "good enough to eat breakfast cookbook" it also has alot of cool info and stories.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Red Flannel Hash is very good, if heavy. I also have a weak spot for a well prepared SOS, Emphasis on well prepared. 

Phil


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

The Oregon Hash is wonderful... chock full of salmon and potatoes. 

I like the Jamison's approach to breakfast. They prescribe seasonal options as well as regional specialties.

I agree! For me, it is what defines the author's research capability, rather than just amassing recipes. Good book!


----------

